# Beige colored concrete for garage floor?



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Last night I told my contractor to color the concrete (biege or tan) for my new garage floor. On Monday, the floor will be poured. After curing, the floor will be sealed.

Has anyone had any experience with colored and sealed concrete in a garage?

Any comments or advice? Thanks.


----------



## bobby515 (Feb 16, 2007)

*south fla*

have a home in south fla. see it alot now. not sure how it's done but it sure look's nice.
bob


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

The way we're going about it is coloring the concrete before it's poured. The sealer is put on after it's cured.

A lot of floors are painted with color, but in my case the concrete is actually colored.

I'm wondering how the colored concrete in the tan/beige color looks in a garage.


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

The color is a powder that is added while the mix is loading into the truck. Bags are expensive but the color is worth it. If the floor chips (dropping a tool) you won't see a grey spot. Never wears out.
Some contractors sprinkle the color on the top before finishing. This is about the same quality as painting. :thumbdwn: 
If you get terra cota or red or black the mix company will charge you a premium for cleaning the truck as it can't be used for a regular floor for about 6 loads.
Make sure you order a 1/2 yard more than you think you need because you will never get the same color in the second load.
Beige will look like baby sh!t when finished. Some people like that color, other not. I think it looks terrible. I think terra cota looks the best. Black was really cool also but a bitch to clean the tools after. My garage is terra cotta.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

spots said:


> Beige will look like baby sh!t when finished. Some people like that color, other not. I think it looks terrible. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the comment...I guess mine will look like baby sh!t because beige is the color I ordered. Let's hope for my sake that I like the color of infant fecal matter.
> 
> The color is being mixed into the batch of concrete...not just the top after it's poured. We'll paint the walls of the garage to coordinate the with the color of the floor. Maybe it won't turn out so bad after all. :thumbup:


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

samplemaven said:


> spots said:
> 
> 
> > Beige will look like baby sh!t when finished. Some people like that color, other not. I think it looks terrible. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

My garage floor is Beige and I get a lot of compliments


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a good looking floor! Thanks for posting the pictures. Although mine is going to be a solid floor, seeing yours made me feel a lot better about my decision.

If anyone else has photos, please post...everyone likes to look in other peoples's garages.

Thanks.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Mine is gray.

They come in real handy with the Land Rovers...you know...if it's not leaking oil...better check it...must be empty.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I epoxy coated (2-part) my garage floor beige.
It makes the room brighter and easy to locate dropped stuff. 10+ years now, still holding strong - no regrets about the color.

.


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

gr8330 said:


> My garage floor is Beige and I get a lot of compliments


Is that colored concrete or a top finish?


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

It's U Coat It..............http://ucoatit.com/


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

spots said:


> Is that colored concrete or a top finish?


2-part epoxy coating over the top of 1957 era concrete. Acid washed it first.

Anthing new - I would color and seal if I had the chance.


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 2-part epoxy coating over the top of 1957 era concrete. Acid washed it first.
> 
> Anything new - I would color and seal if I had the chance.


:stupid:

If you have a really good guy on the trowels and he knows how to read the concrete he can get the top so glossy and smooth that you don't need to seal it. Not rec'd in the snow areas.
I have an old rotary scrubber -1950's era- that I use once a year to scrub my floor.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

It depends on the sealer. And what you do with the garage. Most concrete sealers are not up to a working garage. Things like brake fluid lift most sealers.

U-Coat-It is the best stuff for concrete I have ever seen. It has stood up to some amazing stuff in my garage. Only stuff that is guaranteed, even if you install it.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> It depends on the sealer. And what you do with the garage. Most concrete sealers are not up to a working garage. Things like brake fluid lift most sealers.
> 
> U-Coat-It is the best stuff for concrete I have ever seen. It has stood up to some amazing stuff in my garage. Only stuff that is guaranteed, even if you install it.


:thumbup:


----------



## DeLaSalle (Nov 29, 2006)

samplemaven said:


> The way we're going about it is coloring the concrete before it's poured. The sealer is put on after it's cured.
> 
> A lot of floors are painted with color, but in my case the concrete is actually colored.
> 
> I'm wondering how the colored concrete in the tan/beige color looks in a garage.


We have Tan/beige garage floor...It looks alot better than that discusting 
ubiquitous grey...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Until you figure out most car gunk that ends up on the floor is blakc/grey and messes up your beige floor.


----------



## DeLaSalle (Nov 29, 2006)

Pinecone said:


> Until you figure out most car gunk that ends up on the floor is blakc/grey and messes up your beige floor.


That type of *"Scum"* is banned...


----------



## Melrose (Feb 28, 2007)

I have seen this done many times by homeowners, and only an OCD afflicted is happy with the result. If you draw outlines of tools on your pegboard this is for you. 

In Kansas City with snow and rain, only those epoxies with the grit embedded provide any safety. In addition, despite extreme care, any residue or leaching on the concrete will be the subject of peeling. 

The two part epoxies also rip your knees and elbows up, but as they wear, they expose more grit. A few years ago in Kansas City, the two-part epoxies ran about $3.50 per square foot installed.

As for color I would say white is the best for racing afficionados. I was once involved with building super-hangars for Stealth bombers, and the color of choice was white, both to spot leaks, and easily locate any dropped or forgotten parts.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

samplemaven said:


> Thanks for the comment...I guess mine will look like baby sh!t because beige is the color I ordered. Let's hope for my sake that I like the color of infant fecal matter.


LMAO ... don't worry last time I looked baby crap was greenish not beige ...

BTW I think the beige floors look awesome :thumbup:


----------

